# 2014 Cruze Diesel Engine to Oil Cooler Hose/Tube Cracked/Broke



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Embryriddledude said:


> Come to find out that the part is a special order part and on back order for about 3 weeks!!!! Really!? I can't believe that a part like this that can cripple a car is this hard to get!!


A year ago I had the same problem with a timing belt. GM stock was depleted/backordered and only two dealerships in the US had one...neither would let theirs go for obvious reasons. So my car sat for 3 weeks till GM replenished inventory.

Thanks for the info, will be helpful for others with similar issue.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

I smelled a slight waft of coolant a few months back and took it immediately to the dealership. They told me it was my oil cooler hoses and that it was not covered since I was past my bumper to bumper. I questioned them about powertrain coverage and they said no. Called GM customer support and they covered it. Did have a loaner for a while though.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

sailurman said:


> I smelled a slight waft of coolant a few months back and took it immediately to the dealership. They told me it was my oil cooler hoses and that it was not covered since I was past my bumper to bumper. I questioned them about powertrain coverage and they said no. Called GM customer support and they covered it. Did have a loaner for a while though.


The warranty is a joke. Won’t cover a part when your proactive. If you let it go and it causes further damage then it would be covered no question. I get it eventually is covered but still.


----------



## bol (May 3, 2020)

I have a 2014 cruze diesel it have 104500. I loose coolant. I check the leak, I found water come out from the oil coolant hose. but I don't know how I can take it out. anybody have a video show how to take out and the part number to replace. thank


----------



## bol (May 3, 2020)

sound like I have the same broblem like Embryddledude.


----------



## CruzeTD (Jun 1, 2013)

So a few weeks ago I had the change the oil cooler on my 14 CTD. In the process I broke the coolent hose from the cooler to the motor. GM wanted $37 for the crappy corrugated hose they come with factory. After getting the hose pieces removed from the block and cooler I decided to try and cut the corrugated pipe from the fittings. All it needed was a score and a slight twist and the pipe came off the fittings. Off to the local Auto parts store to find some hose. Found that 5/8" coolent hose, the red stuff fits perfect. Put it back together and 2k miles later no problems.


----------



## pfw_dfw (Sep 13, 2018)

CruzeTD said:


> So a few weeks ago I had the change the oil cooler on my 14 CTD. In the process I broke the coolent hose from the cooler to the motor. GM wanted $37 for the crappy corrugated hose they come with factory. After getting the hose pieces removed from the block and cooler I decided to try and cut the corrugated pipe from the fittings. All it needed was a score and a slight twist and the pipe came off the fittings. Off to the local Auto parts store to find some hose. Found that 5/8" coolent hose, the red stuff fits perfect. Put it back together and 2k miles later no problems.


This is exactly what I did with my 2015 Diesel. Use a small hacksaw to score the please hose at the barb then peel it off and use 5/8" heater hose. It's a permanent repair and then is maintainable without the crap that Chevy sells.


----------

